# Installing Firefox



## inux (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello, I tried to install firefox from ports but when I try to install gives me this:

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/firefox
# make install clean
===>  firefox-2.0.0.20_9,1 is forbidden: too many security issues  http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/922d2398-9e2d-11de-a998-0030843d3802.html 
http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/49e8f2ee-8147-11de-a994-0030843d3802.html.
*** Error code 1
```
What does this mean?​


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 6, 2010)

Use www/firefox35, firefox2 is deprecated.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=firefox


----------



## abence (Apr 26, 2010)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> Use www/firefox35, firefox2 is deprecated.
> 
> http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=firefox



Hi, i now install gnome and i have got an error code:

```
===>  Installing for gnome2-2.26.3
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/gweather-applet-2 - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-audio-profiles-properties - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-dictionary - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: eog - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gconf-editor - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnect - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gedit - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-terminal - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-session - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: bug-buddy - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-system-monitor - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: nautilus - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/gdm - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/gnome/help/user-guide/C/user-guide.xml - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/sounds/question.wav - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libgail-gnome.pc - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: file-roller - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/themes/HighContrast/gtk-2.0/gtkrc - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gok - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gcalctool - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/gnome-netstatus-applet - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: dasher - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: evolution - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/evolution-webcal - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: network-admin - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: vino-passwd - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: exchange-connector-setup-2.26 - not found
===>    Verifying install for exchange-connector-setup-2.26 in /usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange
     => No directory for exchange-connector-setup-2.26.  Skipping..
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/.gstreamer-plugins-core.keep - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstgconfelements.so - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: totem - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-control-center - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/gnome-background-properties/gnome-nature.xml - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: evince - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: alacarte - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-power-manager - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: orca - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-mount - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/notification-daemon - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: seahorse-agent - not found
===>    Verifying install for seahorse-agent in /usr/ports/security/seahorse-plugins
===>   seahorse-plugins-2.26.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so in /usr/ports/www/firefox
===>  firefox-2.0.0.20_9,1 is forbidden: too many security issues  http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/922d2398-9e2d-11de-a998-0030843d3802.html  
http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/49e8f2ee-8147-11de-a994-0030843d3802.html.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/seahorse-plugins.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/seahorse-plugins.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
Server-pc#
Server-pc#
Server-pc#
Server-pc#
Server-pc#
Server-pc# make install
===>  Installing for gnome2-2.26.3
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/gweather-applet-2 - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-audio-profiles-properties - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-dictionary - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: eog - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gconf-editor - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnect - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gedit - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-terminal - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-session - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: bug-buddy - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-system-monitor - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: nautilus - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/gdm - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/gnome/help/user-guide/C/user-guide.xml - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/sounds/question.wav - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libgail-gnome.pc - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: file-roller - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/themes/HighContrast/gtk-2.0/gtkrc - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gok - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gcalctool - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/gnome-netstatus-applet - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: dasher - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: evolution - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/evolution-webcal - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: network-admin - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: vino-passwd - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: exchange-connector-setup-2.26 - not found
===>    Verifying install for exchange-connector-setup-2.26 in /usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange
     => No directory for exchange-connector-setup-2.26.  Skipping..
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/.gstreamer-plugins-core.keep - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstgconfelements.so - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: totem - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-control-center - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/gnome-background-properties/gnome-nature.xml - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: evince - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: alacarte - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-power-manager - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: orca - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: gnome-mount - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/notification-daemon - found
===>   gnome2-2.26.3 depends on executable: seahorse-agent - not found
===>    Verifying install for seahorse-agent in /usr/ports/security/seahorse-plugins
===>   seahorse-plugins-2.26.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so in /usr/ports/www/firefox
===>  firefox-2.0.0.20_9,1 is forbidden: too many security issues  http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/922d2398-9e2d-11de-a998-0030843d3802.html  
http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/49e8f2ee-8147-11de-a994-0030843d3802.html.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/seahorse-plugins.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/seahorse-plugins.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```

What's i do now?

//Sorry, i am hungary, and i cann't find a hungary forum.


----------



## crsd (Apr 26, 2010)

Please update your ports tree.


----------



## abence (Apr 26, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Please update your ports tree.



How that?


----------



## crsd (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2010)

Your ports tree is horribly outdated. www/firefox should install 3.6.x, not 2.0.x. Gnome2 should be 2.28.x, not 2.26.x.


Handbook: Chapter 24.3 Portsnap: A Ports Collection Update Tool


----------



## abence (Apr 27, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your ports tree is horribly outdated. www/firefox should install 3.6.x, not 2.0.x. Gnome2 should be 2.28.x, not 2.26.x.
> 
> 
> Handbook: Chapter 24.3 Portsnap: A Ports Collection Update Tool



Ok, thx, i now writed portsnap fetch.


----------

